# Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Sqlab 611 sattel



## Isar2 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo an Euch,

ich suche für meine Frau einen neuen Sattel. Deshalb möchte ich Euch fragen ob hier im "Frauenforum" Erfahrungen mit dem Sqlab 611 oder andere Sätteln dieser Firma.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !!

MfG, Isar2


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Oktober 2013)

ich hab den Sattel schon auf vielen Testbikes "gesessen" und fand ihn sehr angenehm, soweit ich das nach Halbtagestouren beurteilen kann.

Besser komme ich mit dem Specialized Henge zurecht (wobei ich sie etwas ähnlich finde), da dieser optisch der schönere ist, bleibe ich auch beim Henge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (16. Oktober 2013)

ich fahre den 611er seit 2,5 Jahren. Meine Gewöhnungszeit war ziemlich lang und ich hatte mehrfach vor, den 611 in die Ecke zu werfen. Aber wie heisst es...was lange währt wird endlich gut...sehr gut.

Ich gebe ihn nicht mehr her.

Aber wie auch in anderen Posts schon berichtet....Ausmessen lassen, Probesitzen, probieren und Glück haben.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2013)

Fahre die 611 Race Version 14cm an meinem Surly Zur Arbeit Fahren Rad und finde diesen bis auf das Gewicht  super. Keine Eingewöhnung, was verwunderlich ist, fahre aber mit dem Rad nur max 2h. 
Die 155g Version ist der 66sick ElFlaco und der ist eine leichte 611 Version mit Sqlab Patent.
Schwierig wirds mit der Einstellung. Mein Kollege fährt mit geraden Rails, also stark vorne geneigt und ich 2 mm abgeneigter Sattelnase.


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Oktober 2013)

War etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, fahre ihn aber mittlerweile gerne auf dem Rennrad und dem AM


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich komm sehr gut mit dem 611 zurecht.
Durfte ihn auf meinem Rad auch Probefahren, was ich bei dem Preis wichtig fand. Bin ne Stunde bergauf und bergab gefahren und seitdem glücklich. 
Aber jeder Popo is anders, deshalb sollte deine Frau schaun, ob sie den vielleicht bei nem Händler in der Nähe probemontieren darf...


----------



## Sleyvas (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte den 611 active auf dem Rad und war sehr positiv angetan. Nachdem nun viel an Lenkerbreite/-höhe usw. geändert wurde,  konnte ich plötzlich nicht mehr drauf sitzen, egal wie ich den Sattel geneigt oder verschoben habe - die Sitzknochen terrorisierten mich. Bis dahin saß es sich aber super!


----------



## mtbbee (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe meinen bei Sitzknochen.de gekauft - auch da kann man Probefahren und bei Nichtzurechkommen zurücksenden.

Haben immer gute Messeangebote, besonders jetzt nach der EB:

http://www.sitzknochen.de/sqlab-sonderangebote


----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe auf dem Sattel Probe gesessen und für mich gleich als nichtpassend eingestuft.


Glücklich geworden bin ich mit dem Specialized Ruby, den fahre ich auf allen Rädern.


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Oktober 2013)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Habe auf dem Sattel Probe gesessen und für mich gleich als nichtpassend eingestuft.
> 
> 
> Glücklich geworden bin ich mit dem Specialized Ruby, den fahre ich auf allen Rädern.



Bein ersten Draufsitzen fand ich ihn auch unmöglich. 
Dann etwas rumprobiert, hat gedauert, bis die optimale Position gefunden wurde. Va. die Sattelneigung.
Dann wars super. 
Empfehlung: Ausprobieren, nicht nur kurz Draufsitzen.
Meist stimmt der erste Eindruck, ob Popo und Sattel harmonieren und es Bedarf dann noch einer kl. Feinjustierung. Dieser Sattel braucht ( zumindest bei mir und bei den 2 anderen Fahrer, die den Sattel haben) Geduld sonst passte er gernicht


----------



## Isar2 (22. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Haben mir sehr viel geholfen. Ich habe den Sattel jetzt bestellt und werden Ihn mal testen. Da der Sattel ein für beiderlei Geschlecht ist, kann ich ihn ja auch testen, wenn er meiner Frau nicht passt.

Also nochmal vielen Dank !!

MfG, Isar2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Oktober 2013)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Haben mir sehr viel geholfen. Ich habe den Sattel jetzt bestellt und werden Ihn mal testen. Da der Sattel ein für beiderlei Geschlecht ist, kann ich ihn ja auch testen, wenn er meiner Frau nicht passt.
> 
> Also nochmal vielen Dank !!
> 
> MfG, Isar2


Jein... Beachte dabei auch, dass es unterschiedliche Breiten für unterschiedliche Sitzknochenabstände gibt... Möglich, dass deine Frau und du da dicht beieinander seid, möglich aber auch, dass nicht. Kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2016)

SQLab verspricht 30 Tage testen mit Geld zurück Garantie. 
Also einfach ausprobieren. Jeder Arsch ist anders.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## Aninaj (21. Dezember 2016)

Also ich fahre nen SQLab Sattel und brauchte keine Eingewöhnung. Finde auch nicht, dass der sich jetzt überragend anders fährt als andere Sättel, er paßt halt und drückt nicht.

Habe am WE mal wieder einen anderen Sattel probiert, da hat mir gut der Popes weh getan. Hatte ich beim SQLab so nie. Wichtig ist wohl, die richtige Breite zu nehmen. Zu schmal oder zu breit ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## Rennschnegge (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre den 612 ergowave active seit ein paar Wochen auf dem Rennrad... und den 611 ergowave active auf dem Fully.... nach diversen Fehlversuchen mit anderen Saetteln koennte ich einen Sattelhandel aufmachen ......
Im Urlaub habe ich taeglich den Sattel gewechselt damit ich es irgendwie aushalten konnte...
Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass mein Hintern mit irgendwas kompatibel ist...
Bisher sind die sqlab Saettel das Beste, was mir untergekommen ist... ich habe keine blauen Flecken mehr auch nicht nach 100 km Touren..fuer mich schonmal ein riesen Fortschritt... wichtig ist hier extrem die richtige Einstellung... anfangs bin ich immer nach vorne gerutscht...
Ich habe nun den 612 ergowave active auch fuer mein Hardtail besorgt.... 
Achso, Optik finde ich auch... naja... aber wenn der Hintern drauf ist siehts Keiner mehr ...
Generell ist halt Sattel einfach sehr individuell... und es geht nix ueber ausprobieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die SQLabs richtiggehend für das Sitzen auf den Sitzknochen konstruiert sind, was zumindest einer gewissen Gewöhnung bedarf. Das erfordert, wenn man den Sattel jemand anderem unterschieben will, Überzeugungsarbeit. Ungünstig.



Wenn es Überzeugungsarbeit bedarf, sich auf den Sattel zu setzen, könnte es auch einfach sein, dass er nicht passt 
Warum nicht einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen? Wenn's nix ist, kann man ja immer noch zurückgeben, von daher ist es kein Risiko selbst zu testen. 
Ein SQLab ist auch kein Allheilmittel für alle Sattelprobleme der Welt. Es ist einfach ein Sattel, der entweder passt oder nicht passt. Das ganze Marketinggerede kann man getrost vergessen. Genau wie bei allen anderen Herstellern.


----------

